# Selling a car



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi all

I am hopefully buying a car via a garage (so that I can get the warranty!) but have a small van to get rid of.

It is a bit battered (but what isn't round here?!) but am hoping they will take it as part X. Having never done this before I am a novice - what should I expect?

I know in the UK that I would do my bit with the green doc and if it went to a garage there is a different part to complete etc etc

But what do we do here? I want to make sure that I am no longer registered as the owner when it goes (I have heard some stories!!) so just want to make sure I understand the process before meeting with the garage (who should do the transfer of ownership on the new one for me at least!)

Cheers


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

donz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am hopefully buying a car via a garage (so that I can get the warranty!) but have a small van to get rid of.
> 
> ...


I would haggle a good discount from the garage for your car as part ex and they should do all the papaerwork for you as they will want to get rid of the van as well.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

See information from DGT regarding the sale of a vehicle : 

Dirección General de Tráfico 

And the form for notification of sale:

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/oficina_virtual/vehiculos/bajas/transveh.pdf

The garage probably will not want to be named as the purchaser but you will need to come to some agreement on the transfer of your current vehicle otherwise you will be responsible for the circulation tax and any fines the new owner incurs for ever more.

Unless you are going to get a very good deal on the part exchange it may be worth scrapping the vehicle at a registered scrap yard which will provide you with the necessary documentation.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Unless you are going to get a very good deal on the part exchange it may be worth scrapping the vehicle at a registered scrap yard which will provide you with the necessary documentation.


Thanks - they are going to give me some value (I don't know how much yet - just waiting to hear)

Do the scrappies here give half decent prices? What are we talking?

Don't get me wrong, the van is a bit battered but it runs well and will do someone a good job for ages yet


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You probably wouldn't get much from a scrap yard but if you put in part exchange make sure you get a receipt for it from the garage or, better still, from the gestor that handles their paperwork showing the time and date they took it from you and insist that they give you the name and address of the purchaser when they sell it so that you can submit the notification of sale to DGT.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> See information from DGT regarding the sale of a vehicle :
> 
> Dirección General de Tráfico
> 
> ...


I've copied your post into the 'useful links' sticky

thanks!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Most garages that I've used will transfer your part-ex into their own name if they are going to sell it on. It's only when they are going to shift it straight in to the trade that they don't want the expense. If you are not going to get a lot for it from the dealer, why don't you advertise it privately for sale as you'll get a lot more for it & can ensure that it's transferred out of your name ?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> If you are not going to get a lot for it from the dealer, why don't you advertise it privately for sale as you'll get a lot more for it & can ensure that it's transferred out of your name ?


Because as lazy as it may sound, I am up to my eyeballs in work and I haven't got the energy! Just want to get rid of it the easiest way I can - normally I would be the first one trying to get as much as poss but too much going on right now


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi Beachcomber thanks for those links. Unfortunately the link for the notification of sale form itself is more of a check list by the looks and it says on there (I think!) you'll need the Official Form - my Spanish is awful still, can anybody possibly post a link for the actual form at all?

Appreciate it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

donz said:


> Hi Beachcomber thanks for those links. Unfortunately the link for the notification of sale form itself is more of a check list by the looks and it says on there (I think!) you'll need the Official Form - my Spanish is awful still, can anybody possibly post a link for the actual form at all?
> 
> Appreciate it


This is the link for the form that you have to pay the tax due on.
http://www.aeat.es/AEAT/Contenidos_...eclaraciones/Resto_de_modelos/620/mod620e.pdf

This is a 4 part, ncr form. ( no carbon req. ) I've never done one on line.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

thanks Gus


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Both the location and style of the notification of sale form have changed since I posted the original link. You can now find it here:

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...culos/cambio_titularidad/9.07A-Castellano.pdf


----------

